# Bird dogs



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey guys, we just started a new dog forum and we need more bird dog guys to come aboard. We aren't just a hound or bird dog forum but cater to all working dogs. Come check it out and see what we are about www.forum.workingdogsworldwide.com. Site is still under construction but guys are sharing some really good knowledge.


----------

